# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  02.10.06. - ponedeljak - 16,30 - Zivot u zivo, HRT1

## Mukica

sad jos nismo ziher jel ce i ovo ci sutra z ZuZ, al budite pripravni  8)  za svaki slucaj...


leonisa i Lea, dr. Stanojevic  i apricot

----------


## leonisa

sada smo!

----------


## Tiwi

:D  gleda vas pol Samobora!!! Jurili smo doma, nakon što smo razglasili svima koje poznajemo da moraju danas gledati naše curke!!!!!

Sad će sad će

----------


## Sun

Jel bilo ili još stignem gledati?

----------


## summer

Fenomenalne ste bile!

A Apri sam skroz drugacije zamisljala...

----------


## Sun

eni suza potekl na spot...kak mogu ljudi ne dojit, čovječe!   :Laughing:

----------


## Sun

eni=meni

----------


## Anita-AZ

Super je bilo!!!  :D  I Leonisa s predivnom Leom.. pa spot s Majom! Ma super, super! Mozda nekim zenama dode iz "adaptiranog" u glavu   :Smile:  ....

----------


## ivona

Leonisa prekrasna ti je curica   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

rasplakala sam se na cijelu reportazu!! da ne dojim ovog trena bi pocela!!

----------


## kovke

:Love:   :D

----------


## Darijae

:D super je bilo šteta šta MM nije gledao jer non stop viće da ću dojit do srednje kako sam krenila

----------


## Paulita

Jedva sam dočekala prilog, oduševljena sam! I naravno da sam se rasplakala...ah ta trudnoća
Leonisa, predivna ti je curica, te buckaste ručice....  :Love:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> rasplakala sam se na cijelu reportazu!! da ne dojim ovog trena bi pocela!!


Ista stvar!! Genijalno je bilo, tako dirljivo  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Svaka čast!

----------


## Irena001

Ja nisam uspjela pogledat  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tiwi

:D   Supersonične rode i rodice !!  I spot je super!

Zvao me MM iz birca, da jel sam vidla, da su oni ( :shock: ) gledali svi na telki i da im je guuuuba reportaža.. A on ponosa, veli dečkima, moja vam žena doji!!   :Saint:  

Btw, MM ne visi u birtiji nego je konobar, dakle, bil je na poslu   :Razz:   .

----------


## Vodenjak

Fenomenalno! Puse slatkici Lei   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Andora

super prilog   :Heart:  

nego, jel apri zbilja pričala s nekim na mob?   :Grin:

----------


## josie

leonisa i lea-bile ste super!
a apri-odlična k'o uvijek. :D

----------


## apricot

> a apri-odlična k'o uvijek. :D


trebaš nešto?

Andora, pa naravno da sam pričala s nekim, nisam luđakinja.
s druge strane je bila mama jednomjesečne bebe, rođene sa 4100, otpuštene sa 400 i u mjesec dana dobila 550 grama.
pedijatar savjeuje dohranu.

----------


## tinkie winkie

joj, ja sam apri skroz drugačije zamišljala, ostala sam paf (u + smislu)
a TBf i Maja su mi isto bili mrak
i onaj doktor
I Leonisa! A bebica je zakon. 

A poruka na kraju "svaka žena može dojiti" me totalno rasplakala od sreće.

Ja se nadam da će ovu reklamu pucat barem svaku večer prije dnevnika...

----------


## Andora

> joj, ja sam apri skroz drugačije zamišljala, ostala sam paf (u + smislu)


ja kad ju čitam uvijek zamišljam moju sestričnu - britka na jeziku, a mekana srca   :Heart:

----------


## Foška

mmm, ja se prisjetih mojih poduzih razgovora sa savjetnicom za dojenje   :Heart:   i kako sam se sigurnije i snaznije osjecala nakon par (2, cini mi se?) njih. Super je taj SOS!  :D

----------


## josie

> josie prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a apri-odlična k'o uvijek. :D
> 
> 
> trebaš nešto?


ma ja samo volim kad nosiš te trakice na glavi  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

apri se "sakrila" iza naocala  :Grin:  
ma bila je odlicna!!!!

meni je zao sto su izbacili sto sam rekla o sos telefonu, forumu, dojenju u javnosti....sto su dali snimak dok Lea podriguje :/ 

najbolje je to sto je bas apri bila moja sos savjetnica   :Love:

----------


## leonisa

> ma bila je odlicna!!!!


ispravak- bila je i izgledala je odlicno!!

----------


## saška

A mene zove sveki - brzo, na prvom su NAM Rode!   :Laughing:  
Na žalost Leonisu sam propustila, a ono što sam vidjela je bilo odlično.

----------


## Linda

Cure, molim, molim, molim link!!!  :D

----------


## ra

nažalost nisam gledala, ali zato su mi svi javljali da su NAM rode na TV-u!

cure, svaka čast   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Jurila sam doma s posla i odgledala prilog!! Prekrasan, rječit!

Leonisa, ti i tvoja mala slatkica ste bile preprepredivne! Strahovito puno topline u svemu što si rekla!   :Love:  

Apri, bila si izvrsna, profesionalna...ali ZAŠTO si sakrila svoje lijepe oči iza naočala??   :Love:  

Spot me je ostavio bez riječi...sa suzama u očima...Maja je bila fantastična! A zadnja poruka..  :Heart:

----------


## buby

krivo mi je kaj cucku kaj nisam vidjela
ima neki link, pliiiz?

----------


## aries24

bile ste fantastične

leonisa, odvalila sam na ono "počinjemo sa dohranom, osjećam se ko da mi seli od kuće"   :Laughing:  x1000
tako je i meni bilo

----------

